

Ask HN: The acquisition value of a codebase - tolas

I'm just wondering what value a clean and well designed code base has on an acquisition.  I'm sure it varies by technology, product, team size, and acquisition value, but how important is clear well documented and tested code in an acquisition?<p>aka: when do you put effort into cleaning up the scrappy mvp rather than iterating on new product ideas and user tests.
======
jtchang
It depends what the buyer wants. A clean code base is generally not the first
thing I would look at when buying a company. Fundamentals are much more
important such as revenue.

Focus on improving your fundamentals. You put effort into cleaning up the
scrappy mvp when it starts to hinder your efforts to improve those
fundamentals.

